# Bolt Keeps Disconnecting



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi Everyone -

I keep having to I power my Bolt to get it to connect to my TV. Here's what happens -

I set up my Bolt to go into Standby mode after 4 Hours of inactivity. When I turn my TV on the next day I get the fuzzy screen that shows nothing is connected (attached). 

Even though the Bolt is connected it shows as disconnected. When I pull the power chord and plug it back in the Bolt restarts. It then works after the restart. 

Any ideas on why this keeps happening?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Try not using standby and see if you have a problem or not the next day.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Will it connect by just pulling the hdmi?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

have you tried pressing the Tivo button to get it out of standby?


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> have you tried pressing the Tivo button to get it out of standby?


:up:


----------



## k3rnel (Dec 1, 2015)

good !


----------

